
How to Stop Saying “Um,” “Ah,” and “You Know” - apress
https://hbr.org/2018/08/how-to-stop-saying-um-ah-and-you-know
======
sharemywin
BS, you use them to tell other people not interrupt. it might work in a speech
if you practice with people that don't interrupt but, that's not the average
person.

------
jhabdas
Those are called speech disfluencies. TL;DR just use audible parts in speech.

~~~
jhabdas
uh, I mean *pauses

